# Biker ausm Taubertal?



## Krischdjan (11. März 2014)

Servus, 
bin Christian und komme aus Bad Mergentheim.
Fahre seit etwa 2 Jahren sehr intensiv Mountainbike, das Fieber hat also auch mich gepackt ;-)
Im Moment bin ich aber außer Gefecht, wegen eines Sturzes. 
Und das bei dem Wetter im März...shit !!

Würd mich freuen wenn sich der/die ein oder andere aus der Region melden würde !! Man könnte ja mal was zusammen starten.

Also haut rein...
Christian


----------



## Krischdjan (16. März 2014)

Wohl alle noch im Winterschlaf ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WooWatts (30. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich bin 13 Jahre und würde mich auch für eine legale Freeride/Downhill-Strecke im umkreis Bad Mergentheim interessieren. Nun Ja, im Grund genommen brauche ich noch mehr gleichgesinnte, sodass wir uns vielleicht gemeinsam durchsetzen können und Förster usw.... überzeugen.

Schon mal danke im vorraus


----------



## Krischdjan (30. August 2014)

Servus, was fährst denn fürn Bike? 
Das mit Trail bauen is glaub alles net so einfach, selbst wenn man Leute zum bauen hätte.
Geh lieber in Bikeparks zb. Beerfelden da haste ordentliche Strecken, Verpflegung und Gleichgesinnte.


----------



## WooWatts (9. September 2014)

Ok, danke.
Im Bikepark Beerfelden war ich schon, doch leider sind meine Eltern nicht mit einverstanden mich jedes Wochenende in Irgendwelche Parks zu fahren.

Ich fahre (noch) ein Univega Alpina Sl-1,
hab mir aber vor ein paar tagen ein Emanon can Dh Rahmen angeschafft...Der musste morgen per Dhl kommen.


Was fährst denn du?


----------



## Krischdjan (9. September 2014)

Ich fahr n YT Wicked. Bin also eher enduromäßig unterwegs...
Naja n paar Trails gibts in MGH ja auch  Soweit ich weiß fährt auchn Zug, mit Busanbindung nach Beerfelden.


----------



## WooWatts (9. September 2014)

Gut, das werde ich überprüfen.

Was kennst du  für Trails im Bad Mgh?


----------



## Krischdjan (9. September 2014)

die üblichen halt...oben am würth und im ketterwald.


----------



## Krischdjan (24. Oktober 2014)

Also in Facebook gibts jetzt ne Gruppe "Mountainbiken Taubertal und Umgebung" kannst ja mal reinschauen.


----------



## WooWatts (26. Oktober 2014)

danke,
wird mal reinschaun


----------

